# good beginner micro mini orchids



## PoisonFrog (Jan 27, 2012)

hi all,

Does anyone know of good beginner micro mini orchids? I am looking to plant a 8X8X12 exo terra nano.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

You do realize a tank that size will have to be in an A/C room from May thru October? 

New World:
_Pleurothallis alleni
P. grobyi
Masdevallia erinacea
M. herrudae_
Some _Barbosella sp._

Old World:
_Aerangis punctata
Ceratochilus biglandulosus
Chroniochilus virescens
Haraella retrocalla_
Some _Bulbophyllum sp._

How about _Goodyera pusilla_ on the floor?

Stay away from _Schoenorchis fragrans_, as it needs a bit more ventilation. There are other micro-minis, of course--but you did specify "beginners."

Check out

Andy's Orchids - Orchid Species - Orchids - Species Specialist - Orchids on a stick
J&L Orchids ~ Home Page
Welcome to Black Jungle Terrarium Supply - The Natural Choice!

These all have size descriptions--good luck!


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

Pleurothallis rubella 
Stelis uniflora 
Begonia prismatocarpa 
Barbosella handroi
Cirrhopetalum (Bulbophyllum) species red (Vietnam) 
Pleurothallis brighamii Guatemala 
Pleurothallis ornata (schiedei)
Pleurothallis leptifolia


Not sure if these would be considered "beginner" but they are my first mini orchids and I have not killed any in the two months I've had them. 

I actually have new stalks coming out of several of them and some are about to bloom! All plants were ordered from Andy's Orchids. I listed the Begonia because it is a really cool somewhat small growing plant and blooms profusely, just keep it wet!

FYI = the orchids I listed above have insanely small blooms. A few come in blooming and they are about the size of #2 pencil lead.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Typically Pleurothallids have greater water and humidity requirements than other because they lack water storage organs. I tend to recommend Bulbophyllums to beginners for vivs. Species like alagense, ovalifolium, and some of the umbel species do very well in tanks. There are a few very good vivs on here that incorporate orchids beautifully. 

A few comments on individual species that I recommend and some listed here already:

Small Australian Dendrobiums (lichenastrum, prenticei, cucumerium) seem to do well in my tanks with very high humidity and only a small amount of active air circulation.

Almost all available Scaphosepalums do well in viv conditions. Scaph. rapax is almost indestructible. 

Pleurothallis megalops, stricta, allenii, grobyi among others seem to do very well. Most Pleurothallis that are listed as either intermediate or warm tend to be easy growers. 

I've actually struggled with Aerangis punctata in tanks. They seem to like to at least dry out their leaves for a time. Their blooming is also believed to be linked to seasonal variation. I've had much better luck with biloba, hyaloides, fastuosa, and mystacidii. Some of those are a bit big for your tank, though. 

I'll second the recommendations of Chroniochilus virescens and Haraella retrocalla. They also seem to be almost unkillable.


----------



## PoisonFrog (Jan 27, 2012)

Groundhog said:


> You do realize a tank that size will have to be in an A/C room from May thru October?
> 
> How cold does the room have to be then?


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

PoisonFrog said:


> Groundhog said:
> 
> 
> > You do realize a tank that size will have to be in an A/C room from May thru October?
> ...


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree regarding the Schoenorchis. Other mini orchid: some Restrepia, Platystele (for small flowers), Bulbophyllum moniliforme and Sedirea japonica (works well in my vivs). Lovely the Lepanthes (but I do not know if they are for beginners). One question: dendrobium do not need to rest? Thanks


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

If youre still looking, I have a decent selection right now, just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Plantnerd (Dec 9, 2011)

my aerangis punctata gets misted twice a day and is still going strong. Had it for 10 months or so. 
It is however not planted with any spagnum moss around it's roots. I just wegded it into a crack in the wood.
It has also never bloomed for me.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Plantnerd said:


> my aerangis punctata gets misted twice a day and is still going strong. Had it for 10 months or so.
> It is however not planted with any spagnum moss around it's roots. I just wegded it into a crack in the wood.
> It has also never bloomed for me.


2X a day? What is the ambient humidity? If necessary, you might consider a little NZS on top of the roots. Bear in mind, many angraecoids do prefer to be bit drier in the winter.

But don't fret--many angraecoids are slooow....


----------



## Plantnerd (Dec 9, 2011)

The relative humidity is usally in the 70s to 90. I manually mist it twice a day. 
There is some moss growing around it but nothing to much. 

I would gúess it has doubled in size more or less since i orginally bought it.
Here is a pic maby a month old or so.









I only claim to be an expert with outdoor plants.. But i do love my tiny orchids


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

It looks to me that you're doing great with it! Are there multiple plants on that mount or is that a single plant and all its basal offshoots? There's an excellent grower of these in California, who gives night temps of 55F in winter, and his blooms well each year.


----------



## Plantnerd (Dec 9, 2011)

It is a single plant with offshots. But it is very dense and it is hard to see what is going on inside the clump. I doubt that it will ever bloom inside the viv. But i bought it for the foliage anyways

A mini orchid that i have had zero problems with and could recommend is Gastrochilus fuscopunctatus.


----------

